# [VIDEOS] How to Unlock, Recovery, Root, & Rom your Nexus 7



## tomsgt123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Here we go again another fun device to hack. I made these video to help out those Noobs out there that are having trouble figuring this android fun out. Hope it helps

New Nexus 7 Android 4.3 Unboxing (2013) edition

New Nexus 7 Unlock boot loader & custom recovery install

Root Android version 4.3 Jelly Bean on the New Nexus 7

New Nexus 7 OUDHS recovery install and review

New Nexus 7 custom rom install, PA or Paranoid Android

New Nexus 7 2013 AOKP rom install

Nexus 7 CM10.2 rom

ClockWorkMod Recovery install and directions

Kit Kat android 4.4 on the Nexus 7 AOSP install

Please click Thanks if this helps you.


----------



## libopenggggg (Nov 13, 2013)

cool

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomsgt123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Glad you like it will add more soon

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

